# نزار قبانى ،،، مثلى الاعلى فى الكتابه ( شعر + نثر )



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

الموضوع ده هيبقى موسوعه عن نزار قبانى 
سيرته واعماله 
لو تقدر تشارك فى الموسوعه 
يبقى ياريت هتنورنى فى الموضوع وهتساعدنى
وهتلاقى تقيمات منى فوق الخيال
اصل التقيمات مش بفلوس 
بس لما التقيم يروح فى مكانه الصح هيبقى احلى :fun_lol:

مينا البابا 
مينا البطل " سابقاً " 
31/8/2013


----------



## Desert Rose (31 أغسطس 2013)

أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها 
سألتك بالله لا تتركيني 
لا تتركيني 
فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني 
أحبك جداً 
وجداً وجداً 
وأرفض من نــار حبك أن أستقيلا 
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقلا... 
وما همني 
إن خرجت من الحب حيا 
وما همني 
إن خرجت قتيلا


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها
> سألتك بالله لا تتركيني
> لا تتركيني
> فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني
> ...


[YOUTUBE]ImhImpAP3Zo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*انا بجد من عشاق العبقري نزار قباني 

عبقرية لن تتكرر

اغنية بصوت كاظم الساهر ليه 
اخدت تريقة كتييييييييير على جملة حافية القدمين 
بس هي ككلمات لا توصف بجد 
[YOUTUBE]LnGakkFgLCE[/YOUTUBE]
*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*من اعظم القصائد اللي ممكن حد يقراها 
قصيدة اسمها 

أنا مع الإرهاب

متهمون نحن بالإرهاب
إن نحن دافعنا عن بكل جرأة
عن شعر بلقيس ...
وعن شفاة ميسون ...
وعن هند ... وعن دعد ...
وعن لبنى ... وعن رباب ...
عن مطر الكحل الذي
ينزل كالوحي من الأهداب !!
لن تجدوا في حوزتي
قصيدة سرية ...
أو لغة سرية ...
أو كتبا سرية أسجنها في داخل
الأبواب
وليس عندي أبدا قصيدة واحدة
تسير في الشارع وهي ترتدي
الحجاب
****
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب
أذا كتبنا عن بقايا وطن ...
مخلع ... مفكك مهترئ
أشلاؤه تناثرت أشلاء ...
عن وطن يبحث عن عنوانه ...
وأمة ليس لها سماء !!
***
عن وطن .. لم يبق من أشعاره
العظيمة الأولى ...
سوى قصائد الخنساء !!
***
عن وطن لم يبق في آفاقه
حرية حمراء .. أو زرقاء ... أو
صفراء ...
***
عن وطن ... يمنعنا ان نشتري
الجريدة
أو نسمع الأنباء ...
عن وطن ... كل العصافير به
ممنوعة دوما من الغناء ...
عن وطن ...
كتابه تعودوا أن يكتبوا
من شدة الرعب ...
على الهواء !!
***
عن وطن يشبه حال الشعر في
بلادنا
فهو كلام سائب ...
مرتجل ...
مستورد...
وأعجمي الوجه واللسان ...
فما له بداية ...
ولا له نهاية ...
ولا له علاقة بالناس ... أو
بالأرض ...
أو بمأزق الإنسان !!
***
عن وطن ...
يمشي إلى مفاوضات السلم
دونما كرامة ...
ودونما حذاء !!
***
عن وطن رجاله بالوا على
أنفسهم خوفا ...
ولم يبق سوى النساء !!
***
الملح ... في عيوننا ...
والملح في شفاهنا..
والملح ... في كلامنا
فهل يكون القحط في نفوسنا
إرثا أتانا من بني قحطان ؟؟
لم يبق في أمتنا معاوية ...
ولا أبو سفيان ...
لم يبق من يقول (لا) ...
في وجه من تنازلوا
عن بيتنا .. وخبزنا .. وزيتنا ...
وحولوا تاريخنا الزاهي...
إلى دكان !!
***
لم يبق في حياتنا قصيدة ...
ما فقدت عفافها ...
في مضجع السلطان...
**
لقد تعودنا على هواننا ..
ماذا من الإنسان يبقى ...
حين يعتاد الهوان؟؟
**
عن أسامة بن منقذ ...
وعقبة بن نافع ...
عن عمر ... عن حمزة ...
عن خالد يزحف نحو الشام ...
ابحث عن معتصم بالله ...
حتى ينقذ النساء من وحشية
السبي ...
ومن ألسنة النيران !!
ابحث عن رجال آخر
الزمان...
فلا أرى في الليل إلا قططا
مذعورة ...
تخشى علي أرواحها ...
من سلطة الفئران !!
***
هل العمي القومي ...قد أصابنا
وهو أبكم ؟
أم نحن نشكو من عمى الألوان
**
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
أذا رفضنا موتنا ...
بجرافات إسرائيل ...
تنكش في ترابنا ...
تنكش في تاريخنا ...
تنكش في إنجيلنا ...
تنكش في قرآننا ...
تنكش في تراب أنبيائنا ...
إن كان هذا ذنبنا
ما أجمل الإرهاب ....
***
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إذا رفضنا محونا ....
على يد المغول ... واليهود
... والبرابرة ...
إذا رمينا حجرا ...
على زجاج مجلس الأمن الذي
استولى عليه القياصرة !!
***
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إذارفضنا أن نفاوض الذئب
وأن نمد كفنا لعاهرة !!
**
أمريكا ...
ضد ثقافات البشر...
وهي بلا ثقافة ...
ضد حضارات الحضر
وهي بلا حضارة
أمريكا ...
بناية عملاقة
ليس لها حيطان !!
***
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إذا رفضنا زمنا
صارت به أمريكا
المغرورة ... الغنية ... القوية
مترجما محلفا ...
للغة العبرية !!
**
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إذا رمينا وردة ...
للقدس ...
للخليل ...
أو لغزة ...
والناصرة ...
إذا حملنا الخبز والماء ...
إلى طروادة المحاصرة ...
*
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إذا رفعنا صوتنا
ضد كل الشعوبيين من قادتنا ...
وكل من قد غيروا سروجهم ...
وانتقلوا من وحدويين ...
إلى مساسرة !!
***
إذا اقترفنا مهنة الثقافة ...
إذا تمردنا على أوامر
الخليفة
العظيم .. والخلافة ...
إذا قرأنا كتبا في الفقه
... والسياسة ...
إذا ذكرنا ربنا تعالى...
إذا تلونا (سورة الفتح) ..
وأصغينا إلى خطبة يوم الجمعة
فنحن ضالعون في الإرهاب !!
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إن نحن دافعنا عن الأرض
وعن كرامة التراب
إذا تمردنا على اغتصاب الشعب
واغتصابنا ...
إذاحمينا آخر النخيل في
صحرائنا ...
وآخر النجوم في سمائنا ...
وآخرالحروف في أسمائنا ...
وآخر الحليب في أثداء أمهاتنا
إن كان هذا ذنبنا ...
ما أروع الإرهاب !!
***
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذني
من المهاجرين من روسيا ...
ورومانيا، وهنقاريا، وبولونيا ...
وحطوا في فلسطين على أكتافنا
ليسرقوا ... مآذن القدس ...
وباب المسجد الأقصى ...
ويسرقوا النقوش ...
والقباب ...
**
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
إن كان يستطيع أن يحرر
المسيح ...
ومريم العذراء ...
والمدينة المقدسة ...
من سفراء الموت والخراب !!
***
بالأمس ...
كان الشارع القومي في بلادنا
يصهل كالحصان ...
وكانت الساحات أنهارا
تفيض عنفوان ...
وبعد أوسلو ...
لم يعد في فمنا أسنان ...
فهل تحولنا إلى شعب
من العميان .. والخرسان ؟؟
***
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إن نحن دافعنا بكل قوة
عن إرثنا الشعري
عن حائطنا القومي ..
عن حضارة الوردة ..
عن ثقافة النايات .. في جبالنا
وعن مرايا الأعين السوداء
**
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ...
إن نحن دافعنا بما نكتبه ...
عن زرقة البحر ...
وعن رائحة الحبر
وعن حرية الحرف ...
وعن قدسية الكتاب !!
***
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
إن كان يستطيع أن يحرر الشعب
من الطغاة .. والطغيان ...
وينقذ الإنسان من وحشية الإنسان
ويرجع الليمون والزيتون
والحسون
للجنوب من لبنان ...
ويرجع البسمة للجولان ....
***
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذني
من قيصر اليهود ...
أو من قيصر الرومان !!
***
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ...
مقتسما
ما بين امريكا .. وإسرائيل
بالمناصفة !!
***
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
بكل ما أملك من شعر
ومن نثر ...
وممن أنياب ...
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ...
بين يدي قصاب !!(جزار)
**
أنا مع الإرهاب
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد
قد صنفنا
من فئة الذباب !!
**
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
إن كان مجلس الشيوخ في
أمريكا ..
هو الذي في يده الحساب
وهو الذي يقرر الثواب ...
والعقاب !!
***
أنا مع الإرهاب ...
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ...
يكره في أعماقه
رائحة الأعراب !!
***
انا مع الإرهاب ...
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ...
يريد أن يذبح أطفالي ...
ويرميهم إلى الكلاب !!
**
من أجل هذا كله ...
أرفع صوتي عاليا :
أنا مع الإرهاب !!
أنا مع الإرهاب !!
أنا مع الإرهاب !!...​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*موضو رائع يا مينا متزهقش منى بس لانى هرشق فى الموضوع ده 
لانى من عشاق نزار وكلماته 
وخصوصا اللى غناها كاظم 

ودى اكلمات اغنية لكاظم بموت فيها كلمات تحفة 

علمني حبك ان احزن
وانا محتاج منذ عصور لامراة تجعلني احزن
لامراه ابكي فوق ذراعيها مثل العصفور
لامرأة تجمع اجزائي
كشظايا البلور المكسور
علمني حبك سيدتي اسوأ عادات
علمني افتح فنجاني
في الليلة الاف المرات
وأجرب طب العطارين
واطرق باب العرافات
علمني اخرج من بيتي
لامشط ارصفة الطرقات
وأطارد وجهك
في الامطار وفي اضواء السيارات
والملم من عينيك ملايين النجمات
يا امرأة دوخت الدنيا يا وجعي النايات
واطارد طيفك
حتي ..حتي في اوراق الاعلانات
علمني حبك كيف اهيم علي وجهي ساعات
بحثا عن شعر غجري
تحسده كل الغجريات
بحثا عن وجه..عن صوت
هو كل الاوجه,والاصوات
ادخلني حبك سيدتي مدن الاحزان
وانا من قبلك
لم ادخل مدن الاحزان
لم اعرف ابدا ان الدمع هو الانسان
ان الانسان بلاحزن ذكري انسان
علمني حبك ان اتصرف كالصبيان
ان ارسم وجهك بالطبشور علي الحيطان
يا امرأه قلبت تاريخي - اني مذبوع فيك من الشريان الى الشريان
وعلي اشرعة الصيادين
علي الاجراس
علي الصلبان
علمني حبك
كيف الحب يغير خارطة الازمان
علمني اني حين احب
تكف الارض عن الدوران
علمني حبك اشياء
ماكانت ابدا في الحسبان
فقرأت اقاصيص الاطفال
دخلت قصور ملوك الجان
وحلمت ان تتزوجني بنت السلطان
تلك العيناها..اصفي من ماء الخلجان
تلك الشفتاها..اشهي من زهر الرمان
وحلمت باني اقطفها مثل الفرسان
وحلمت بأني اهديها اطواق الؤلؤ والمرجان
علمني حبك يا سيدتي مالهذيان
علمني كيف يمر العمر
ولاتأتي بنت السلطان

علمني حبك
كيف احبك في كل الاشياء
في الشجر العاري
في الاوراق اليابسة الصفراء
في الجو الماطر, في الانواء
في اصغر مقهي نشرب فيه مساء قهوتنا السوداء
علمني حبك ان آوي
لفنادق ليس لها اسماء
ومقاه ليس لها اسماء
علمني حبك
كيف الليل يضخم احزان الغرباء
علمني كيف اري بيروت
أمرأة تلبس كل مساء
اجمل ماتملك من ازياء
وترش العطر علي خديها للبحارة والامراء
علمني حبك ان ابكي من غير بكاء
علمني كيف ينام الحزن
كغلام مقطوع القدمين
في طرق الروشة والحمراء
علمني حبك ان احزن
وانا محتاج منذ عصور
لامرأة تجعلني احزن
لامراة ابكي بين ذراعيها
مثل العصفور
لامرأة تجمع اجزائي
كشظايا البلور المكسور
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*ودى اغنية لكاظم  بس روووووووعة بمعنى الكلمة *

*وإني احبك .. لكن .. 
أخاف .. أخاف التورط فيكِ .. التعلق فيك ِ .. التوحد فيكِ 
* *
وإني احبك 
* *
فقد علمتني التجارب .. أن أتجنب عشق النساء ... 
وموج البحار .. وإني احبك 
* *
دعيني اصب لك الشاي .. أنت خرافية الحسن هذا الصباح 
* *
دعيني أترجم بعض كلام المقاعد وهي ترحب فيكِ 
دعيني اعبر عما يدور ببال الفناجين وهي تفكر في شفتيكِ 
* *
أأعجبك الشاي ؟؟ 
وهل تكتفين كما كنتِ دوماً بقطعة سُكر؟! 
* *
أما أنا 
فأفضل وجهك من غير سكر .. 
* *
دعيني اقول بكل اللغات ولا تعرفين 
* *
أحبك انتِ 
احبك أنتِ 
* *
دعيني افتش عن مفرادت تكون بحجم حنيني إليكِ 
دعيني افكر عنكِ .. وأشتاق عنك ِ .. وأبكي واضحك عنكِ 
والغي المسافات بين الخيال وبين اليقين .. 
* *
دعيني انادي عليكِ بكل حروف النداء .. 
لعلي اذا ما تغنيت باسمكِ من شفتي تولدين 
* *
دعيني اؤسس دولة عشق .. 
دولة عشق تكونين انت المليكة فيها .. 
وأصبح فيها أنا أنا أنا ... أعظم العاشقين 
* *
وإني أحِبُكِ*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*من اروع قصائد نزار قباني اللي بتوه فيها 
وف معانيها اللي اكيد مش موجودة دلوقتي ههههههههههه

حُبُّكِ طيرٌ أخضرُ ..

طَيْرٌ غريبٌ أخضرُ ..

يكبرُ يا حبيبتي كما الطيورُ تكبْرُ

ينقُرُ من أصابعي

و من جفوني ينقُرُ

كيف أتى ؟

متى أتى الطيرُ الجميلُ الأخضرُ ؟

لم أفتكرْ بالأمر يا حبيبتي

إنَّ الذي يُحبُّ لا يُفَكِّرُ …

حُبُّكِ طفلٌ أشقرُ

يَكْسِرُ في طريقه ما يكسرُ ..

يزورني .. حين السماءُ تُمْطِرُ

يلعبُ في مشاعري و أصبرُ ..

حُبُّكِ طفلٌ مُتْعِبٌ

ينام كلُّ الناس يا حبيبتي و يَسْهَرُ

طفلٌ .. على دموعه لا أقدرُ ..

*

حُبُّكِ ينمو وحدهُ

كما الحقولُ تُزْهِرُ

كما على أبوابنا ..

ينمو الشقيقُ الأحمرُ

كما على السفوح ينمو اللوزُ و الصنوبرُ

كما بقلب الخوخِ يجري السُكَّرُ ..

حُبُّكِ .. كالهواء يا حبيبتي ..

يُحيطُ بي

من حيث لا أدري به ، أو أشعُرُ

جزيرةٌ حُبُّكِ .. لا يطالها التخيُّلُ

حلمٌ من الأحلامِ ..

لا يُحْكَى .. و لا يُفَسَّرُ ..

*

حُبُّكِ ما يكونُ يا حبيبتي ؟

أزَهْرَةٌ ؟ أم خنجرُ ؟

أم شمعةٌ تضيءُ ..

أم عاصفةٌ تدمِّرُ ؟

أم أنه مشيئةُ الله التي لا تُقْهَرُ

*

كلُّ الذي أعرفُ عن مشاعري

أنكِ يا حبيبتي ، حبيبتي ..

و أنَّ من يًُحِبُّ ..

لا يُفَكِّرُ ..​*


----------



## Veronicaa (31 أغسطس 2013)

.


باسمِ حبٍّ رائعٍ  
أزهرَ كالربيعِ في أعماقنا..  
أضاءَ مثلَ الشمسِ في أحداقنا  
وباسم أحلى قصةٍ للحبِّ في زماننا  
أسألك الرحيلا..  
حتى يظلَّ حبنا جميلا..  
حتى يكون عمرُهُ طويلا..  
أسألكَ الرحيلا.


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

موضوع رائع جدا بجد
انا بحب القباني اووي
وخصوصا كلماته اللي بيغنيها الساهر

خدوا دول للقباني عقبال مارجعلكم تاني














​


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2013)

سر عشقى لنزار انه بيرضى غرورى
وانا شايف انه بيرضى غرورو اى انثى !
منورين يجماعه ، واتمنى تنورو ديماً مواضيعى


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (31 أغسطس 2013)

*


!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:



سر عشقى لنزار انه بيرضى غرورى
وانا شايف انه بيرضى غرورو اى انثى !
منورين يجماعه ، واتمنى تنورو ديماً مواضيعى 


أنقر للتوسيع...


سر عشقي لنزار اني بعيش مع كلماته 
وكاني بسمع معزوفة جميلة 
مش بس ف كلمات الحب 
اتكلم عن السياسة وعن السعادة 
اتكلم عن الحرية . عن الست والراجل 
عن تقريبا اغلبية الأحاسيس اللي بنحسها 
وبأسلوب يخليك عايز تعرف السطر اللي جاي هيقول ايه وبأنهي طريقة 
وفكرته هتكون ايه. 
سر عشقي لنزار اني بعيش معاه ف العالم اللي نفسي فيه وبحلم بيه مش اللي مفروض عليا اعيش فيه واعيشه . 
حاجات كتير . 
بس بالتأكيد هو عبقرية لن تكرر ..
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (31 أغسطس 2013)

الله عليك بجد ياعم قباني​


----------



## R.O.R.O (31 أغسطس 2013)

*قصيده هل عندكي شك
برضوا من اجمل القصايد لنزار اللى غناها كاظم 

أُحبكِ ..أُحبكِ .. وهذا توقيعي
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أنكِ أحلى امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟.
وأهمُّ امرأةٍ في الدنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أني حينَ عثرتُ عليكِ ..
ملكتُ مفاتيحَ الدُنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أني حينَ لمَسَتُ يديكِ
تغير تكوينُ الدنيا ؟.
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أن دخولكِ في قلبي
هو أعظمُ يومٍ في التاريخ ..
وأجملَ خبرٍ في الدنيا ؟.
* *
هل عندكِ شكٌّ في من أنتِ؟
يا من تحتلُ بِعينيها أجزاء الوقت
يا امرأةً تكسِرُ حينَ تمُرُّ ، جدار الصوت
لا أدري ما ذا يحدث لي ؟
كأنكِ أنثاي الأولى
وكأني قبلكِ ما احببت
وكأني ما مارستُ الحبَّ ..ولا قبلتُ ولا قُبلت
ميلادي أنتِ.. وقبلكِ لا أتذكرُ أني كنت
وغِطاءِ أنتِ .. وقبل حنانِكِ لا أتذكرُ أني عِشت ..
وكأني أيتها الملكة ..من بطنكِ كالعصفورِ خرجت ...
* *
هل عندكِ شكٌّ أنكِ جزٌ من ذاتي
وبأني من عينيكِ سرقتُ النَّار ..
وقمتُ بأخطرِ ثوراتي
أيتها الوردةُ .. والياقُوتةُ .. والريحانةُ ..
والسلطانةُ ..
والشعبيةُ ..
والشرعيةُ بينَ جميعِ الملِكاتِ ..
يا سمكاً يسبحُ في ماءِ حياتي
ياقمراً يطلع كل مساءٍ من نافذةِ الكلماتِ ..
يا أعظمَ فتحٍ بينَ جميعِ فتوحاتي
يا آخرَ وطنٍ أُولدُ فيهِ ..
وأدفنُ فيهِ ..
وأنشرُ فيهِ كتاباتي ..
* *
يا مرأةِ الدهشةِ .. يا امرأتي
لا أدري كيفَ رماني الموجُ على قدميكِ
لا أدري كيفَ مشيتِ إليَّ ..
وكيفَ مشيتُ إليكِ ..
يا من تتزاحمُ كل طيور البحرِ ..
لكي تستوطنَ في نهديكِ ..
كم كانَ كبيراً حظي حينَ عثرتُ عليكِ ..
يا امرأةً تدخلُ في تركيبِ الشِعر ..
دافِئةٌ أنتِ كرملِ البحر ..
رائِعةٌ أنتِ كليلةِ قدر ..
من يوم طرقتِ البابَ عليَّ .. ابتدأ العُمر ..
* *
كم صارَ جميلاً شعري ..
حينَ تثقفَ بينَ يديك ..
كم صرتُ غنّياً .. وقويّاً ..
لما أهداكِ اللهُ اليّْ ..
هل عندكِ شكٌ أنكِ قبسٌ من عينيّْ
ويداكِ هما استمرارٌ ضوئيٌّ ليديّْ ..
هل عندكِ شكٌ ..
أنَّ كلامكِ يخرجُ من شفتي ّْ ؟
هل عندكِ شكٌ ..
أنّي فيكِ .. وأنكِ فيّْ ؟؟
* *
يا ناراً تجتاحُ كياني
يا ثمراً يملأُ أغصاني
يا جسداً يقطعُ مثلَ السّيفِ ،
ويضرِبُ مثلَ البركانِ ..
يا نهداً يعبقُ مثلَ حقولِ التبغِ ِ
ويركضُ نحوي كحصانِ ..
قولي لي :
كيفَ سأنقذُ نفسي من امواجِ الطوفانِ..
ماذا أفعلُ فيكِ؟. أنا في حالةِ إدمانِ ..
قولي لي ما الحلُّ ؟ فأشواقي
وصلت لحدود الهذيانِ ...
* *
ي ذاتَ الأنفِ الأغريقيّ ..
وذاتَ الشَّعرِ الأسباني
يا امرأةٍ لا تتكرَّرُ في آلافِ الأزمانِ ..
يا امرأةً ترقصُ حافيةَ القدمينِ بمدخلِ شرياني
من أينَ أتيتِ ؟ وكيفَ أتيتِ؟
يا حدى نِعَمِ الله عليَّ ..
وغِيمةَ حُبٍ وحنانٍ ..
يا أغلى لؤلؤةٍ بيدي ..
آهٍ .. كم ربي أعطاني ..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*قصيده الحب المستحيل
* *
أحبك جدا
واعرف ان الطريق الى المستحيل طويل
واعرف انك ست النساء
وليس لدي بديل
واعرف أن زمان الحبيب انتهى
ومات الكلام الجميل
لست النساء ماذا نقول..
احبك جدا..
احبك جدا وأعرف اني أعيش بمنفى
وأنت بمنفى..وبيني وبينك
ريح وبرق وغيم ورعد وثلج ونار.
واعرف أن الوصول اليك..اليك انتحار
ويسعدني..
أن امزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية
ولو..ولو خيروني لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية..
يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر
أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر
أحبك جدا واعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك دون يقين
وأترك عقلي ورأيي وأركض..أركض..خلف جنوني
أيا امرأة..تمسك القلب بين يديها
سألتك بالله ..لا تتركيني
لا تتركيني..
فما أكون أنا اذا لم تكوني
أحبك..
أحبك جدا ..وجدا وجدا وأرفض من نار حبك أن أستقيلا
وهل يستطيع المتيم بالحب أن يستقيلا..
وما همني..ان خرجت من الحب حيا
وما همني ان خرجت قتيلا
أحبك جداً 
وأعرفُ أني تورطتُ جداً 
وأحرقتُ خلفي جميع المراكبْ 
وأعرفُ أني سأهزُم جداً
برغم أُلوف النساء 
ورغم أُلوف التجاربْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ... ! 
وأعرفُ أني بغابات عينيكِ وحدي أحاربْ 
وأني كـُكل المجانين حاولتُ صيد الكواكبْ 
وأبقى أحبُك رغم اقتناعي
بأن بقائي إلى الآن حياً 
أقاوُم حبُك إحدى العجائبْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ... ! 
وأعرفُ أني أُغامر برأسي
وأن حصاني خاسرْ 
وأن الطريق لبيت أبيكِ 
محاصر بألوف العساكرْ
وأبقى أحبُك رغم يقـيـني
بأن التلفُظ باسمكِ كفر 
وأني أحاربُ فوق الدفاترْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ... ! 
وأعرفُ أن هواكِ انتحارْ
وأني حين سأكمل دوري 
سيُرخى علي الستارْ
والقي برأسي على ساعديك 
وأعرفُ أن لن يجـئ النهارْ
وأقنعُ نفسي بأن سُقُوطي 
قـتيلٍ على شفـتيك انتصارْ 
أحبُكِ جداً ! 
وأعرفُ منذُ البداية بأني سأفشل
وأني خـلال فصُول الرواية سأقـتل
ويحُمل رأسي إليكِ 
وأني سأبقى ثلاثين يوماً 
مُسجـى كطفلٍ على رُكبتيكِ 
وأفرح جداً بروعة تلك النهاية 
وأبقى أحبُكِ 
أحبكِ جداً ... !!!*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

نزااااااااااااار قبانى ده حاجة كده تحفة بجد 

وانا بعشق القصيدة دي 

*وعدتكِ أن لا احبكِ
ثم أمام القرار الكبير جبنت
وعدتكِ أن لا أعود ..... وعدتُ
وان لا أموت اشتياقا .... ومتُ
وعدت مرارا
وقررت أن أستقيل مرارا
ولا أتذكر أني .... استقلت
وعدت بأشياء اكبر مني
فماذا غدا ستقول الجرائد عني
أكيدا ستكتب إني
جننت
أكيدا ستكتب إني
انتحرت
وعدتكِ أن لا أكون ضعيفاً
وكنت
وان لا أقول بعينيكِ شعراً
وقلت
وعدت بالا وألا و ألا
وحين اكتشفت غبائي
ضحكت
وعدتكِ أن لا أبالي بشعرك
حين يمر أمامي
وحين تدفق كالليل فوق الرصيف
صرخت
وعدتكِ أن أتجاهل عيناكِ
مهما دعاني الحنين
وحين رائيتهما تمطراني نجوماً
شهقت
وعدتكِ أن لا أوجه
أي رسالة حب إليكِ
ولكنني رغم انفي
كتبت
وعدتكِ أن لا أكون في أي مكاناً
تكونين فيه
وحين عرفت انك مدعوة للعشاء
ذهبتُ
وعدتكِ ألا احبك
كيف .. وأين .. وفي أي يوم
وعدت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمد الله إني
كذبتُ
وعدت بكل برود وبكل غبائي
بإحراق كل الجسور ورائي
وقررت بالسر قتل جميع النسائي
وأعلنت حربي عليكِ
وحين رئيت يديكِ المسالمتين
اختجلت
وعدت بالا وألا وألا
وكانت جميع وعودي
دخانا وبعثرته في الهوائي
وعدتكِ أن لا اتلفنً ليلاً
وان لا أفكر فيكِ حين
تمرضينوان لا أخاف عليك
وان لا أقدم وردا
وتلفنت ليلا على الرغم مني
وأرسلت وردا على الرغم مني
وعدت بالا وألا وألا
وحين اكتشفت غبائي
ضحكت
وعدت بذبحك خمسين مرة
وحين رأيت الدماء تغطي ثيابي
تأكد أني الذي قد
ذبحت
فلا تأخذيني على محمل الجدي
مهما غضبت ومهما فعلت
ومهما اشتعلت ومهما انطفأت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمد الله أني
كذبت
وعدتكِ أن احسم الأمر فورا
وحين رأيت الدموع
تهرهر من مقلتيكِ
ارتبكت
وحين رئيت الحقائب في الأرض
أدركت انك لا تقتلين
بهذه السهولة
فأنتي البلاد وأنت القبيلة
وأنتي القصيدة قبل التكون
أنتي الدفاتر أنتي المشاوير
أنتي الطفولة
وعدت بإلغاء عينيكِ
من دفتر الذكريات
ولم أكن اعلم أني سألغي
حياتي
ولم أكن اعلم انكِ
رغم الخلاف الصغير أنا
واني أنتي وعدتكِ أن لا احبكي
ياللحماقه ماذا بنفسي
فعلت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمد لله أني
كذبت
وعدت بان لا أكون هنا بعد
خمسه دقائق
ولكن إلى أين اذهب
إن الشوارع مغسولة بالمطر
إلى أين ادخل
إن مقاهي المدينة مسكونة بالضجر
إلى أين أبحر وحدي
وأنتي البحار وأنتي السفر
فهل ممكن أن أظل
لعشر دقائق أخرى
لحين انقطاع المطر
أكيد أني سأرحل
بعد رحيل الغيوم
وبعد هدوء الرياح
والى سأنزل ضيف عليكِ
إلى أن يجيء الصباح
وعدتكِ أن لا أخبئ وجهي
بغابات شعرك طيلة عام
وان لا أصيد المحار
على رمل عينيك طيلة عام
فكيف أقول كلاماً سخيفاً
كهذا الكلام
وعيناكِ داري
ودار السلام
وكيف سمحت لنفسي
بجرح شعور الرخام
وبيني وبينك خبزا وملكاً
وسكب نبيذا
وشدو حمام
وأنت البداية في كل شيء
ومسك الختام
وعدتكِ أن لا أعود ..... وعدت
وان لا أموت اشتياقا .... ومت
وعدت بأشياء اكبر مني
فماذا بنفسي فعلت
لقد كنت اكذب من شدة الصدق
والحمد الله أني
كذبتُ




*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*و دى كمان 

قُل لي –ولو كذباً – كلما ناعماً 
* *
قد كادَ يقتلني بكَ التمثالُ 
* *
مازلتِ في فن المحبّة .. طفلةً 
* *
بيني وبينكِ أبحرٌ وجبالُ 
* *
لم تستطيعي – بعدُ – أن تتفهمي 
* *
أن الرجال جميعهم .. أطفالُ 
* *
إني لأرفض أن اكون مهرجاً 
* *
قزماً .. على كلماتة يحتالُ 
* *
فإذا وقفت أمام حسنك صامتاً 
* *
فالصمتُ في حرم الجمال .. جمال 
* *
كلماتنا في الحب .. تقتل حبنا 
* *
إن الحروف تموت حين تقالُ 
* *
قصص الهوى قد أفسدتك فكلها 
* *
غيبوبةٌ .. وخرافةٌ .. وخيالُ 
* *
الحب ليس روايةً شرقيةً 
* *
بختامها يتزوج الأبطالُ 
* *
لكنةُ الإبحارُ دون سفينة 
* *
وشعورنا أن الوصول محالُ 
* *
هو أن تظل على الأصابع رعشةٌ 
* *
وعلى الشفاة المطبقات سؤالُ 
* *
هو جدولُ الأحزان في أعماقنا 
* *
تنمو كروم حولة وغلالُ 
* *
هو هذه الأزمات تسحقنا معاً 
* *
فنموت نحنُ .. وتزهر الآمالُ 
* *
هو أن نثور لأيّ شيءٍ تافةٍ 
* *
هو يأسُنا .. هو شكنا القتالُ 
* *
هو هذه الكف التي تغتالنا 
* *
ونقبل الكفَّ التي تغتال .. 
* *
لاتجرحي التمثالَ في إحساسة 
* *
فلكم بكى في صمته .. تمثال 
* *
قد يطلع الحجر الصغير براعماً 
* *
وتسيل منه جدالٌ وظلالُ 
* *
إني أُحبكِ .. من خلال كابتي 
* *
حسبي وحسبك .. أن تظلّي دائماً 
* *
سرّاً يمزقني .. وليس يقالُ
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 سبتمبر 2013)

*
قصيدة انا وليلى روووووعة 
مـــاتت بمحـــراب عينيك ابـــتـــهـالاتي واستسلمت لــــريـــــاح الـــــيأس رايـــاتي
جـفـت عـلـى بـابـك الـمـوصـود أزمـنتي ليلى ومــا أثـــمــــرت شيئاً نـــــداءاتـــــي
عامان مـــا رف لـــي لحـــن على وتـــر ولا استـفــاقــت عــلــى نــور ســمـاواتــي
اعتق الـــحـــب فـــي قلـــبي وأعصـــره فـــأرشـــف الـهـم فـــي مغبرّ كــاســـاتــي 
ممـــــزق أنـــــا لا جـــــاه ولا تــــــرف يـــغـــريـــكِ فـــيَّ فــخــلــيـنـي لآهــاتـــي
لـــو تعصـــريـــن سنين العمــر أكملـــها لــســال مــنــهــا نــزيــف مــن جـراحاتـي
لـــــو كنت ذا تـــــرف مـــا كنت رافضة حـبـي... ولـكـن عـسـر الحـال مـــأسـاتـــي
عــــــانيت لا حـــــزنــــي أبــــوح بـــــه ولــســت تــدريــن شـيـئـاً عــن معـانــاتـي
أمشـــي وأضـــحـــك يـــا ليلى مـــكابـرةً عـلـّي أخـبـي عـــن الـــنـاس احـتـضاراتي
لا النـــاس تعــرف مــا خطبي فتعــذرني ولا سبــــيل لــــديـــــهم فــــي مــواســاتي
يــرســو بجفني حــرمــان يمــص دمــي ويــســتــبــيــح إذا شــاء ابــتـــســـامــاتـي
معــذورة أنتِ إن أجهضــت لـــي أمـــلي لا الــذنــب ذنــبــك بــل كــانــت حـمـاقاتي
أضعت في عــرض الصحـــراء قـــافلتي فــمــضــيــت أبـحث في عينيك عن ذاتــي
وجـئـت أحـضـانـك الـخضــراء منتشــياً كالطــفل أحــمل أحــلامـــي الـبـريـــئـــاتِ
غــرســـت كـــفـــك تـجـتـثـيـن أوردتــي وتــســحــقــيــن بـــــلا رفــق مــســراتــي
واغربتاه... مضاعٌ هاجـرت سفنـي عنـي ومـــا أبـــحـــرت مـــنـــهـــا شـــراعـــاتي
نُفيــت واستــوطــن الأغــراب فـي بلدي ومــزقــوا كـــل أشــيــائــي الــحــبــيــبـات
خـانتك عينــاك فــي زيــف وفــي كــذب أم غــــرّك الـبــــهـرج الـخداع … مولاتي
فــراشــة جئت ألــقــي كــحــل أجنحتــي لديـك فـاحـتـرقــت ظــلــمــاً جــنــاحــاتــي
أصيـح والسيف مــزروع بخــاصــرتــي والـغـدر حـطــم آمـــالــي الــعــريــضــات
وأنــــت أيضــــــاً ألا تبّـــــــت يــــــداكِ إذا آثــرتِ قـتـلـي واســتــعــذبــت أنّــاتــي
من لـي بحـذف اسمـك الشفـاف من لغتي إذاً ســتــمــســي بـــلا ليلى حــكـــايــاتـــي *​


----------



## Bent Christ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

أحبك جداً​
وأعرف أن الطريق إلى المستحيل طويـل​ وأعرف أنك ست النساء​ وليس لدي بديـل​ وأعرف أن زمان الحنيـن انتهى​ ومات الكلام الجميل​ …​ لست النساء ماذا نقول​ أحبك جدا…​ …​ أحبك جداً وأعرف أني أعيش بمنفى​ وأنت بمنفى​ وبيني وبينك​ ريحٌ​ وغيمٌ​ وبرقٌ​ ورعدٌ​ وثلجٌ ونـار​ وأعرف أن الوصول لعينيك وهمٌ​ وأعرف أن الوصول إليك​ انتحـار​ ويسعدني​ أن أمزق نفسي لأجلك أيتها الغالية​ ولو خيروني​ لكررت حبك للمرة الثانية​ …​ يا من غزلت قميصك من ورقات الشجر​ أيا من حميتك بالصبر من قطرات المطر​ أحبك جداً​ …​ وأعرف أني أسافر في بحر عينيك​ دون يقين​ وأترك عقلي ورائي وأركض​ أركض​ أركض خلف جنونـي​ …​ أيا امرأة تمسك القلب بين يديها​ سألتك بالله لا تتركيني​ لا تتركيني​ فماذا أكون أنا إذا لم تكوني​ أحبك جداً​ وجداً وجداً​ وأرفض من نــار حبك أن أستقيلا​ وهل يستطيع المتيم بالعشق أن يستقلا…​ وما همني​ إن خرجت من الحب حيا​ وما همني​ إن خرجت قتيلا​


----------



## Bent Christ (1 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا لحبك..​ فهو معجزتي الأخيره..​ بعدما ولى زمان المعجزات.​ شكرا لحبك..​ فهو علمني القراءة، والكتابه،​ وهو زودني بأروع مفرداتي..​ وهو الذي شطب النساء جميعهن .. بلحظه​ واغتال أجمل ذكرياتي..​ شكرا من الأعماق..​ يا من جئت من كتب العبادة والصلاه​ شكرا لخصرك، كيف جاء بحجم أحلامي، وحجم تصوراتي​ ولوجهك المندس كالعصفور،​ بين دفاتري ومذكراتي..​ شكرا لأنك تسكنين قصائدي..​ شكرا…​ لأنك تجلسين على جميع أصابعي​ شكرا لأنك في حياتي..​ شكرا لحبك..​ فهو أعطاني البشارة قبل كل المؤمنين​ واختارني ملكا..​ وتوجني..​ وعمدني بماء الياسمين..​ شكرا لحبك..​ فهو أكرمني، وأدبني ، وعلمني علوم الأولىن​ واختصني، بسعادة الفردوس ، دون العالمين شكرا..​ لأيام التسكع تحت أقواس الغمام، وماء تشرين الحزين​ ولكل ساعات الضلال، وكل ساعات اليقين​ شكرا لعينيك المسافرتين وحدهما..​ إلى جزر البنفسج ، والحنين..​ شكرا..​ على كل السنين الذاهبات..​ فإنها أحلى السنين..​ شكرا لحبك..​ فهو من أغلى وأوفى الأصدقاء​ وهو الذي يبكي على صدري..​ إذا بكت السماء​ شكرا لحبك فهو مروحه..​ وطاووس .. ونعناع .. وماء​ وغمامة وردية مرت مصادفة بخط الاستواء…​ وهو المفاجأة التي قد حار فيها الأنبياء..​ شكرا لشعرك .. شاغل الدنيا ..​ وسارق كل غابات النخيل​ شكرا لكل دقيقه..​ سمحت بها عيناك في العمر البخيل​ شكرا لساعات التهور، والتحدي،​ واقتطاف المستحيل..​ شكرا على سنوات حبك كلها..​ بخريفها، وشتائها​ وبغيمها، وبصحوها،​ وتناقضات سمائها..​ شكرا على زمن البكاء ، ومواسم السهر الطويل​ شكرا على الحزن الجميل ..​ شكرا على الحزن الجميل​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*أعنف حب عشته*

 تلومني الدنيا إذا أحببته 
كأني أنا خلقت الحب واخترعته 
كأنني على خدود الورد قد رسمته 
.. كأنني أنا التي 
للطير في السماء قد علمته 
وفي حقول القمح قد زرعته 
.. وفي مياه البحر قد ذوبته 
.. كأنني أنا التي 
كالقمر الجميل في السماء قد علقته 
.. تلومني الدنيا إذا 
.. سميت من أحب .. أو ذكرته 
.. كأنني أنا الهوى 
.. وأمه .. وأخته 
من حيث ما انتظرته 
.. مختلف عن كل ما عرفته 
مختلف عن كل ما قرأته 
.. وكل ما سمعته 
.. لو كنت أدري 
أنه نوع من الإدمان .. ما أدمنته 
.. لو كنت أدري أنه 
باب كثير الريح ، ما فتحته 
.. لو كنت أدري أنه 
عود من الكبريت ، ما أشعلته 
هذا الهوى . أعنف حب عشته 
.. فليتني حين أتاني فاتحا 
يديه لي .. رددته 
.. وليتني من قبل أن يقتلني 
.. قتلته 
.. هذا الهوى الذي أراه في الليل 
.. أراه .. في ثوبي 
.. وفي عطري .. وفي أساوري 
.. أراه .. مرسوما على وجه يدي 
.. أراه .. منقوشا على مشاعري 
.. لو أخبروني أنه 
.. طفل كثير اللهو والضوضاء ما أدخلته 
.. وأنه سيكسر الزجاج في قلبي 
.. لما تركته 
.. لو اخبروني أنه 
سيضرم النيران في دقائق 
ويقلب الأشياء في دقائق 
ويصبغ الجدران بالأحمر والأزرق في دقائق 
.. لكنت قد طردته 
.. يا أيها الغالي الذي 
.. أرضيت عني الله .. إذ أحببته 
أروع حب عشته 
فليتني حين أتاني زائرا 
.. بالورد قد طوقته 
.. وليتني حين أتاني باكيا 
.. فتحت أبوابي له .. وبسته 
.. وبسته 
.. وبسته
.. فتحت أبوابي له .. وبسته 
.. وبسته 
.. وبسته

​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

​*إلى ممثلة فاشلة*

​1 
في طبعك التمثيل 
في طبعك التمثيل 
ثيابك الغريبة الصارخة الألوان.. 
وصوتك المفرط في الحنان.. 
وشعرك الضائع في الزمان والمكان.. 
والحلق المغامر الطويل 
جميعها .. جميعها.. 
من عدة التمثيل.. 
2 
سيدتي: 
إياك أن تستعملي قصائدي 
في غرض التجميل 
فإنني أكره كل امرأةٍ 
تستعمل الرجال للتجميل 
لست أنا .. لست أنا.. 
الشخص الذي تعلقين في الخزانه 
ولا طموحي أن أسمى شاعر السلطانه 
أو أن أكون قطةً تركيةً 
تنام طول الليل تحت شعرك الطويل 
فالدور مستحيل 
لأنني أرفض كل امرأةٍ.. 
تحبني .. في غرض التجميل.. 
3 
لا تسحبيني من يدي.. 
إلى مشاويرك مثل الحمل الوديع. 
لا تحسبيني عاشقاً من جملة العشاق في القطيع. 
ما عدت أستطيع أن أحتمل الإذلال يا سيدتي، 
والريح .. والصقيع.. 
ما عدت أستطيع.. 
نصيحتي إليك .. أن لا تصبغي الشفاه من دمائي 
نصيحتي إليك .. أن لا تقفزي من فوق كبريائي 
نصيحتي إليك .. أن لا تعرضي 
رسائلي التي كتبتها إليك كالإماء.. 
فإنني آخر من يعرض كالخيول في مجالس النساء.. 
4 
نصيحةٌ برئيةٌ إليك .. يا عزيزتي 
لا تحسبيني وصلةً شعريةً أكون فيها نجم حفلاتك. 
أو تحسبيني بطلاً من ورق يموت في إحدى رواياتك 
أو تشعليني شمعةً لتضمني نجاح سهراتك.. 
أو تلبسيني معطفاً لتعرفي رأي صديقاتك.. 
أو تجعليني عادةً يوميةً من بين عاداتك.. 
5 
نصيحةٌ أخيرةٌ إليك .. يا عزيزتي 
لا تستغلي الشعر حتى تشبعي إحدى هواياتك 
فلن أكون راقصا محترفاً... 
يسعى إلى إرضاء نزواتك 
وها أنا أقدم استقالتي 
من كل جناتك...


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*أنا مع الإرهاب*

 متهمون نحن بالإرهاب 
إن نحن دافعنا عن بكل جرأة 
عن شعر بلقيس ... 
وعن شفاة ميسون ... 
وعن هند ... وعن دعد ... 
وعن لبنى ... وعن رباب ... 
عن مطر الكحل الذي 
ينزل كالوحي من الأهداب !! 
لن تجدوا في حوزتي 
قصيدة سرية ... 
أو لغة سرية ... 
أو كتبا سرية أسجنها في داخل 
الأبواب 
وليس عندي أبدا قصيدة واحدة 
تسير في الشارع وهي ترتدي 
الحجاب 
**** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب 
أذا كتبنا عن بقايا وطن ... 
مخلع ... مفكك مهترئ 
أشلاؤه تناثرت أشلاء ... 
عن وطن يبحث عن عنوانه ... 
وأمة ليس لها سماء !! 
*** 
عن وطن .. لم يبق من أشعاره 
العظيمة الأولى ... 
سوى قصائد الخنساء !! 
*** 
عن وطن لم يبق في آفاقه 
حرية حمراء .. أو زرقاء ... أو 
صفراء ... 
*** 
عن وطن ... يمنعنا ان نشتري 
الجريدة 
أو نسمع الأنباء ... 
عن وطن ... كل العصافير به 
ممنوعة دوما من الغناء ... 
عن وطن ... 
كتابه تعودوا أن يكتبوا 
من شدة الرعب ... 
على الهواء !! 
*** 
عن وطن يشبه حال الشعر في 
بلادنا 
فهو كلام سائب ... 
مرتجل ... 
مستورد... 
وأعجمي الوجه واللسان ... 
فما له بداية ... 
ولا له نهاية ... 
ولا له علاقة بالناس ... أو 
بالأرض ... 
أو بمأزق الإنسان !! 
*** 
عن وطن ... 
يمشي إلى مفاوضات السلم 
دونما كرامة ... 
ودونما حذاء !! 
*** 
عن وطن رجاله بالوا على 
أنفسهم خوفا ... 
ولم يبق سوى النساء !! 
*** 
الملح ... في عيوننا ... 
والملح في شفاهنا.. 
والملح ... في كلامنا 
فهل يكون القحط في نفوسنا 
إرثا أتانا من بني قحطان ؟؟ 
لم يبق في أمتنا معاوية ... 
ولا أبو سفيان ... 
لم يبق من يقول (لا) ... 
في وجه من تنازلوا 
عن بيتنا .. وخبزنا .. وزيتنا ... 
وحولوا تاريخنا الزاهي... 
إلى دكان !! 
*** 
لم يبق في حياتنا قصيدة ... 
ما فقدت عفافها ... 
في مضجع السلطان... 
** 
لقد تعودنا على هواننا .. 
ماذا من الإنسان يبقى ... 
حين يعتاد الهوان؟؟ 
** 
عن أسامة بن منقذ ... 
وعقبة بن نافع ... 
عن عمر ... عن حمزة ... 
عن خالد يزحف نحو الشام ... 
ابحث عن معتصم بالله ... 
حتى ينقذ النساء من وحشية 
السبي ... 
ومن ألسنة النيران !! 
ابحث عن رجال آخر 
الزمان... 
فلا أرى في الليل إلا قططا 
مذعورة ... 
تخشى علي أرواحها ... 
من سلطة الفئران !! 
*** 
هل العمي القومي ...قد أصابنا 
وهو أبكم ؟ 
أم نحن نشكو من عمى الألوان 
** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
أذا رفضنا موتنا ... 
بجرافات إسرائيل ... 
تنكش في ترابنا ... 
تنكش في تاريخنا ... 
تنكش في إنجيلنا ... 
تنكش في قرآننا ... 
تنكش في تراب أنبيائنا ... 
إن كان هذا ذنبنا 
ما أجمل الإرهاب .... 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رفضنا محونا .... 
على يد المغول ... واليهود 
... والبرابرة ... 
إذا رمينا حجرا ... 
على زجاج مجلس الأمن الذي 
استولى عليه القياصرة !! 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذارفضنا أن نفاوض الذئب 
وأن نمد كفنا لعاهرة !! 
** 
أمريكا ... 
ضد ثقافات البشر... 
وهي بلا ثقافة ... 
ضد حضارات الحضر 
وهي بلا حضارة 
أمريكا ... 
بناية عملاقة 
ليس لها حيطان !! 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رفضنا زمنا 
صارت به أمريكا 
المغرورة ... الغنية ... القوية 
مترجما محلفا ... 
للغة العبرية !! 
** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رمينا وردة ... 
للقدس ... 
للخليل ... 
أو لغزة ... 
والناصرة ... 
إذا حملنا الخبز والماء ... 
إلى طروادة المحاصرة ... 
* 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إذا رفعنا صوتنا 
ضد كل الشعوبيين من قادتنا ... 
وكل من قد غيروا سروجهم ... 
وانتقلوا من وحدويين ... 
إلى مساسرة !! 
*** 
إذا اقترفنا مهنة الثقافة ... 
إذا تمردنا على أوامر 
الخليفة 
العظيم .. والخلافة ... 
إذا قرأنا كتبا في الفقه 
... والسياسة ... 
إذا ذكرنا ربنا تعالى... 
إذا تلونا (سورة الفتح) .. 
وأصغينا إلى خطبة يوم الجمعة 
فنحن ضالعون في الإرهاب !! 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إن نحن دافعنا عن الأرض 
وعن كرامة التراب 
إذا تمردنا على اغتصاب الشعب 
واغتصابنا ... 
إذاحمينا آخر النخيل في 
صحرائنا ... 
وآخر النجوم في سمائنا ... 
وآخرالحروف في أسمائنا ... 
وآخر الحليب في أثداء أمهاتنا 
إن كان هذا ذنبنا ... 
ما أروع الإرهاب !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذني 
من المهاجرين من روسيا ... 
ورومانيا، وهنقاريا، وبولونيا ... 
وحطوا في فلسطين على أكتافنا 
ليسرقوا ... مآذن القدس ... 
وباب المسجد الأقصى ... 
ويسرقوا النقوش ... 
والقباب ... 
** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن يحرر 
المسيح ... 
ومريم العذراء ... 
والمدينة المقدسة ... 
من سفراء الموت والخراب !! 
*** 
بالأمس ... 
كان الشارع القومي في بلادنا 
يصهل كالحصان ... 
وكانت الساحات أنهارا 
تفيض عنفوان ... 
وبعد أوسلو ... 
لم يعد في فمنا أسنان ... 
فهل تحولنا إلى شعب 
من العميان .. والخرسان ؟؟ 
*** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إن نحن دافعنا بكل قوة 
عن إرثنا الشعري 
عن حائطنا القومي .. 
عن حضارة الوردة .. 
عن ثقافة النايات .. في جبالنا 
وعن مرايا الأعين السوداء 
** 
متهمون نحن بالإرهاب ... 
إن نحن دافعنا بما نكتبه ... 
عن زرقة البحر ... 
وعن رائحة الحبر 
وعن حرية الحرف ... 
وعن قدسية الكتاب !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن يحرر الشعب 
من الطغاة .. والطغيان ... 
وينقذ الإنسان من وحشية الإنسان 
ويرجع الليمون والزيتون 
والحسون 
للجنوب من لبنان ... 
ويرجع البسمة للجولان .... 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان يستطيع أن ينقذني 
من قيصر اليهود ... 
أو من قيصر الرومان !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
مقتسما 
ما بين امريكا .. وإسرائيل 
بالمناصفة !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
بكل ما أملك من شعر 
ومن نثر ... 
وممن أنياب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
بين يدي قصاب !!(جزار) 
** 
أنا مع الإرهاب 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد 
قد صنفنا 
من فئة الذباب !! 
** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
إن كان مجلس الشيوخ في 
أمريكا .. 
هو الذي في يده الحساب 
وهو الذي يقرر الثواب ... 
والعقاب !! 
*** 
أنا مع الإرهاب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
يكره في أعماقه 
رائحة الأعراب !! 
*** 
انا مع الإرهاب ... 
ما دام هذا العالم الجديد ... 
يريد أن يذبح أطفالي ... 
ويرميهم إلى الكلاب !! 
** 
من أجل هذا كله ... 
أرفع صوتي عاليا : 
أنا مع الإرهاب !! 
أنا مع الإرهاب !! 
أنا مع الإرهاب !!..​


----------



## soso a (2 سبتمبر 2013)

*أزرار*

 وتلك بضعة أزرارٍ .. لقد كبرت 
على جداري .. فبيتي كله عبق 
تعانقت عند شباكي .. فيا فرحي 
غداً .. تسد الربى بالورد .. والطرق 
ما هذه العلب الحمراء .. قد فتحت 
مع الصباح ، فسال الوهج والألق 
لي غرفةٌ .. في دروب الغيم عائمةٌ 
على شريط ندىً ، تطفو وتنزلق 
مبنيةٌ من غييماتٍ منتفةٍ 
لي صاحبان بها .. العصفور .. والشفق 
أمام بابي .. نجماتٌ مكومةٌ 
فتستريح لدينا .. ثم تنطلق .. 
فللصباح مرورٌ تحت نافذتي 
وفي جوار سريري ، يرتمي الأفق 
كم نجمةٍ حرةٍ .. أمسكتها بيدي 
وللتطلع غيري ، ما له عنق 
يقصر الشعر من عمري ويتلفني 
إذا سعيت ، سعى بي العظم والخرق 
النار في جبهتي .. النار في رئتي 
وريشتي بسعال اللون تختنق .. 
نهرٌ من النار في صدغي يعذبني 
إلى متي ، وطعامي الحبر والورق ؟ 
وما عتبت على النيران تأكلني 
إذا احترقت ، فإن الشهب تحترق 
إني أضأت .. وكم خلقٍ أتوا ومضوا 
كأنهم في حساب الأرض ما خلقوا .. 
*** 
غداً ستحشد الدنيا لتقرأني 
ونخب شعري ، يدور الورد .. والعرق 
اليوم بضعة أزرارٍ .. ستعقبها أخرى 
وفي كل عامٍ ، يطلع الورق .​


----------



## نور المهدى (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام جميل اوي يسلمووووووووووووو


----------



## نور المهدى (4 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام جميل اوي


----------



## Veronicaa (16 سبتمبر 2013)

​ *أين أذهب*



لم أعد داريا .. إلى أين أذهب​ كلَ يومٍ .. أحس أنك أقرب​ كل يوم .. يصير وجهك ُجزءاً​ من حياتي .. ويصبح العمر أخصب​ وتصير الأشكال أجمل شكلا​ وتصير الأشياء أحلى وأطيب​ قد تسربتِ في مسامات جلدي​ مثلما قطرة الندى .. تتسرب​ اعتيادي على غيابك صعبٌ​ واعتيادي على حضورك أصعب​ كم انا .. كم انا أحبك حتى​ أن نفسي من نفسها .. تتعجب​ يسكن الشعر في حدائق عينيك​ فلولا عيناك .. لا شعر يكتب​ منذ احببتك الشموس استدارت​ والسموات .. صرن انقي وارحب​ منذ احببتك .. البحار جميعا​ اصبحت من مياه عينيك تشرب​ حبك البربري أكبر مني​ فلماذا .. على ذراعيك أصلب ؟​ خطأي .. أنني تصورت نفسي​ ملكا ، يا صديقتي ، ليس يغلب​ وتصرفت مثل طفل صغير​ يشتهي أن يطول أبعد كوكب​ سامحيني .. إذا تماديت في الحلم​ وألبستك الحرير المقصب​ أتمني لو كنت بؤبؤ عيني​ أتراني طلبت ما ليس يطلب ؟​ أخبريني من أنت ؟ إن شعوري​ كشعور الذي يطارد أرنب​ أنت أحلى خرافة في حياتي​ والذي يتبع الخرافات يتعب​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ني خيرتُكِ فاختاري 
ما بينَ الموتِ على صدري.. 
أو فوقَ دفاترِ أشعاري.. 
إختاري الحبَّ.. أو اللاحبَّ 
فجُبنٌ ألا تختاري.. 
لا توجدُ منطقةٌ وسطى 
ما بينَ الجنّةِ والنارِ.. 
إرمي أوراقكِ كاملةً.. 
وسأرضى عن أيِّ قرارِ.. 
قولي. إنفعلي. إنفجري 
لا تقفي مثلَ المسمارِ.. 
لا يمكنُ أن أبقى أبداً 
كالقشّةِ تحتَ الأمطارِ 
إختاري قدراً بين اثنينِ 
وما أعنفَها أقداري.. 
مُرهقةٌ أنتِ.. وخائفةٌ 
وطويلٌ جداً.. مشواري 
غوصي في البحرِ.. أو ابتعدي 
لا بحرٌ من غيرِ دوارِ.. 
الحبُّ مواجهةٌ كبرى 
إبحارٌ ضدَّ التيارِ 
صَلبٌ.. وعذابٌ.. ودموعٌ 
ورحيلٌ بينَ الأقمارِ.. 
يقتُلني جبنُكِ يا امرأةً 
تتسلى من خلفِ ستارِ.. 
إني لا أؤمنُ في حبٍّ.. 
لا يحملُ نزقَ الثوارِ.. 
لا يكسرُ كلَّ الأسوارِ 
لا يضربُ مثلَ الإعصارِ.. 
آهٍ.. لو حبُّكِ يبلعُني 
يقلعُني.. مثلَ الإعصارِ.. 
إنّي خيرتك.. فاختاري 
ما بينَ الموتِ على صدري 
أو فوقَ دفاترِ أشعاري 
لا توجدُ منطقةٌ وسطى 
ما بينَ الجنّةِ والنّارِ..
[YOUTUBE]H1soozx2A_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Veronicaa (16 أكتوبر 2013)

ما يفعلُ المشتاقُ يا حبيبتي في هذه الزنزانة الفرديَّه
وبيننا الأبوابُ ، والحُرَّاسُ، والأوامرُ العُرْفيَّهْ..
وبيننا أكثرُ من عشرين ألفَ سنةٍ ضوئِيَّهْ..
ما يفعلهُ المشتاقُ للحُبِّ، وللعزف على الأنامل العاجيَّهْ
والقلب لا يزالُ في الإقامة الجبريَّهْ


----------



## Veronicaa (16 أكتوبر 2013)

لماذا أحبك؟
إن السفينة في البحر، لا تتذكر كيف أحاط بها الماء..
لا تتذكر كيف اعتراها الدوار..
لماذا أحبك؟
إن الرصاصة في اللحم لا تتساءل من أين جاءت..
وليست تقدم أي اعتذار..
***
لماذا أحبك.. لا تسأليني..
فليس لدي الخيار.. وليس لديك الخيار..


----------



## Veronicaa (17 أكتوبر 2013)

يفاجئني الحب مثل النبوءة حين أنام
ويرسم فوق جبيني
هلالاً مضيئاً، وزوج حمام
يقول: تكلم!!
فتجري دموعي، ولا أستطيع الكلام
يقول: تألم!!
أجيب: وهل ظل في الصدر غير العظام
يقول: تعلم!!
أجاوب: يا سيدي وشفيعي
أنا منذ خمسين عاماً
أحاول تصريف فعل الغرام
ولكنني في دروسي جميعاً رسبت
فلا في الحروب ربحت..
ولا في السلام..


----------



## Veronicaa (17 أكتوبر 2013)

........*سئمت الأنتظار*...........


سئمت الأنتظار ولعبتي مع النار
لم تبقى سوى دقائق خمس
وتغرب عن سماء حبنى الشمس
وتستحيل اجمل ايام حياتي 
برواية تتكلم عن مأساتي
وكان لي فيها دور البطولة 
وبيدي انا مفاتيح الرجولة 
وياليت الذي كان مني ماكان 
وياليت دموع الذنبي تمنحني الغفران 
تكلمي يا ارض اللقاء
اعدل في هذا القضاء؟
فقد كنتي شاهدة على حبي
وتستحيل اجمل ايام حياتي 
برواية تتكلم عن مأساتي​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (18 أكتوبر 2013)

اريد ان اوقف هذه الرحلة اليومية

بين شفتك العليا وشفتك السفلي

عن كتاب\ اريدك انثي

عشت في كنف المسيح


----------



## Alexander.t (8 فبراير 2015)

التحديات

أتحدى.. 
من إلى عينيك، يا سيدتي، قد سبقوني 
يحملون الشمس في راحاتهم 
وعقود الياسمين.. 
أتحدى كل من عاشترتهم 
من مجانين، ومفقودين في بحر الحنين 
أن يحبوك بأسلوبي، وطيشي، وجنوني.. 
أتحدى.. 
كتب العشق ومخطوطاته 
منذ آلاف القرون.. 
أن تري فيها كتاباً واحداً 
فيه، يا سيدتي، ما ذكروني 
أتحداك أنا.. أن تجدي 
وطناً مثل فمي.. 
وسريراً دافئاً.. مثل عيوني 
أتحداهم جميعاً.. 
أن يخطوا لك مكتوب هوىً 
كمكاتيب غرامي.. 
أو يجيؤوك –على كثرتهم- 
بحروفٍ كحروفي، وكلامٍ ككلامي.. 
أتحداك أنا أن تذكري 
رجلاً من بين من أحببتهم 
أفرغ الصيف بعينيك.. وفيروز البحور 
أتحدى.. 
مفردات الحب في شتى العصور 
والكتابات على جدران صيدون وصور 
فاقرأي أقدم أوراق الهوى.. 
تجديني دائماً بين السطور 
إنني أسكن في الحب.. 
فما من قبلةٍ.. 
أخذت.. أو أعطيت 
ليس لي فيها حلولٌ أو حضور... 
أتحدى أشجع الفرسان.. يا سيدتي 
وبواريد القبيله.. 
أتحدى من أحبوك ومن أحببتهم 
منذ ميلادك.. حتى صرت كالنخل العراقي.. طويله 
أتحداهم جميعاً.. 
أن يكونوا قطرةً صغرى ببحري.. 
أو يكونوا أطفأوا أعمارهم 
مثلما أطفأت في عينيك عمري.. 
أتحداك أنا.. أن تجدي 
عاشقاً مثلي.. 
وعصراً ذهبياً.. مثل عصري 
فارحلي، حيث تريدين.. ارحلي.. 
واضحكي، 
وابكي، 
وجوعي، 
فأنا أعرف أن لن تجدي 
موطناً فيه تنامين كصدري..


----------

